# 95 D21 V6 Electrical problem



## Starfury (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I have 1995 Nissan Hardbody XE w/ 3.0 V6. I had an oil change service done to the truck yesterday morning. However, last night, I started to have this problem with my truck:
- I can start the engine as usual and easily.
- The headlights are working great both low and high beam.
- The windshield washer and wiper are working great too.
- All the things inside the cabin are suddenly not working (no dash light, no instrument 
light, AC - Not working, CD player - Not working, Cruise control - not working, horn - 
not working, turn signal - not working, hazard lights - not working). It's like there is no 
power to these systems.
- The tail lights are not working either.
- I look the fuses for the AC, Audio, and room light. They are not blown (visual check).

Heeeelllppp, What is going on here? What should i do?

Thanks


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Starfury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 1995 Nissan Hardbody XE w/ 3.0 V6. I had an oil change service done to the truck yesterday morning. However, last night, I started to have this problem with my truck:
> - I can start the engine as usual and easily.
> ...


There's a wiring harness that has all or most of the above listed. Check to make sure the harness is fine. Also check the accessory relay, that may have been blown. I imagine this relay is in a protective box with other relay(s) under the hood, or under the dash. Check the ground wires connected to this relay, as it may broken off or lots of corrosion. 

Good luck!


----------



## Starfury (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I checked the connection to the relay box (on passenger side behind the battery) and it is ok. No exposed or lose wire. I also check the fuses inside (by the driver door) and they are ok. So, what's left is the relay(s). 

How to check whether a relay is bad or not? Do I have to check all of them or just one in specific? How about the switches in the steering column. If it gets bad or dirty will it cause the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

Starfury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I checked the connection to the relay box (on passenger side behind the battery) and it is ok. No exposed or lose wire. I also check the fuses inside (by the driver door) and they are ok. So, what's left is the relay(s).
> 
> ...


for the relays you have to pass 12v thru 2 of the contacts and at the same time read the other 2 for continuity as when power is sent through it the solenoid operates closing the circuit on the other 2 contacts (continuity ones).

to see if the relay box is good you turn the key to the on position, then put one multimeter lead on a ground and the other on a contact, you should get 12v from one of em.


----------



## Starfury (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I was about to remove my relays for check-up. Then, I was thinking that maybe I have to disconnect the main cable to the positive terminal of the battery. As I take the positive terminal cable off, I saw that one of the wires attached to the same terminal has broken insulation. So I pulled the particular wire harness and it just broke lose. Turns out, it is the fusible link connecting the relays to the positive terminal. So I went to the dealer and bought the replacement (Nissan P/N: 24022-01G00) and everything goes back to normal. :idhitit: 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## rusty808 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, i have a similar problem. I replaced the link fusible same part number on my 1996 Nissan Hardbody truck. The link fusible keeps getting blown. What is causing it to get blown.


----------



## Starfury (Nov 8, 2005)

rusty808 said:


> Hello, i have a similar problem. I replaced the link fusible same part number on my 1996 Nissan Hardbody truck. The link fusible keeps getting blown. What is causing it to get blown.


Hi,

My pickup was totalled back in '09, so I don't have something as point of reference. If the fusible link is blown all the time, you probably should check if there is a short that could cause that extra current draw. I would think that the small fuses should be blown first before the link, but I could be mistaken.

Sorry, that's all I can help you with.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Normally the fuse will blow before the link will blow UNLESS the short circuit is between the link and the fuses. So, I would start by checking the circuits that run from that particular fuse link to the fuses/fuse box, first. The shorted circuit(s) could even be in the fuse box, itself; it wouldn't be the first one I've come across! Obtain a wiring diagram for "power distribution and grounds" to make it easier for you.


----------

